

Is X Going? (very cool hack to check if someone is going to sxsw) - pitdesi
http://www.isxgoing.com/

======
harper
I built this last night using the previously linked SXSW data dump. It is on
app engine and works decently well.

There is a api: curl <http://www.isxgoing.com/> -d "search=harper+reed" -d
"api=1"

